
Instagram Brings in More Than a Quarter of Facebook Sales - prostoalex
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-02-04/instagram-generates-more-than-a-quarter-of-facebook-s-sales
======
rednerrus
They show my wife and I ads for things we want to buy. Things we are already
thinking about and things we didn't even know that we wanted.

I can think of a handful of ads for things I've purchased from other web
sources over the last ten year. In the past 6 months I bet I've purchased 25
things from Instagram ads. Including a new E-bike I didn't know I wanted.

The fact that the entire screen is dedicated to the advertisement and the
state that you are in while surfing it makes it the perfect advertising
platform. It's like they can insert full screen shots into your dreams.

